

Google admits those brainteasers were completely useless for hiring (2013) - striking
http://qz.com/96206/google-admits-those-infamous-brainteasers-were-completely-useless-for-hiring/

======
vmorgulis
"The system is geared towards making sure everyone hired is good. Not that
everyone good is hired."

About the failure of a famous programmer at these kind of tests.

[https://twitter.com/baxissimo/status/608748069035741184](https://twitter.com/baxissimo/status/608748069035741184)

